# appetite supressants that work?



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

is there anythin that works , have used hoodia , done nothin

reductil worked for me years ago , but not readily availble now and want somethin natural anyway


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

coffee

chesteze


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

chesteze is ephedrine btw so prob not what u want

fibre supplements also are pretty good


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

i take ephidrine anyway

i know wat to eat and eat 3500 clean cals per day but i am still hungry , i eat plenty of fibre too

drink 4 litres of water also

have a massive sweet tooth is my main prob


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

psyillium husk


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

psyillium husk? googled it and doesnt say much on way for suppression , have you used it ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

oxy2000 said:


> i take ephidrine anyway
> 
> i know wat to eat and eat 3500 clean cals per day but i am still hungry , i eat plenty of fibre too
> 
> ...


Have you tried intermittent fasting? Or at the very least not eating for 3 or 4 hours in the morning, easiest time to not eat. Couple of coffees only (no sugar) splash of whole milk/cream/coconut milk your choice. You get used to it after a few goes as well. Might help.....


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

had thought of tryin that , but when i wake in morning i am starving , have even seen me waking in middle of night cause i am hungy lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

oxy2000 said:


> had thought of tryin that , but when i wake in morning i am starving , have even seen me waking in middle of night cause i am hungy lol


It takes some getting used to lol


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

wats thought on the whole intermittent fasting thou with not eating for such a long peroid and we have been told for so long about eating every 2-3 hrs


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sibutramine is great for suppressing appetitie. I am a hungry man and I didn't even think of food when on it.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Sibutramine is great for suppressing appetitie. I am a hungry man and I didn't even think of food when on it.


it is great , but cant get my hands on it again , and it made meal feel a bit of a downer


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hamster said:


> Not heard this used for appetite suppressant before.
> 
> This stuff just makes me bunged up even more than before.


how did the weekend go 

apparently its meant to expand keeping you fuller for longer.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

protein = increases satiety and thus helps stop you being hungry


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> psyillium husk


In using this now whilst cutting and found it to be great. I take 2g before a meal with plenty of water and it gives you the sensation that your meal has actually satisfied you and takes away that empty stomach feeling.

Also using sibutramine to try and curb my cravings for the final 2 weeks of this cut


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

75mg asprin

3 pro plus

1 chesteze

Job done!


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

taking an eca stack and not helping , protein is also high -300g

i might give the husk a try , willing to try anythin


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@oxy2000 you might be one of the very small minority who experience appetite increase on stims. If I want to up my calories taking stims is the fastest way to do that, because I am hungry all the damn time on them.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

i am hungry all the time lol no matter what , i could prob take over from man vs food guy lol


----------



## davesurf20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Alphamine works pretty well for me


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Sibutramine is great for suppressing appetitie. I am a hungry man and I didn't even think of food when on it.


+1 for sibutramine. I find Yohimbine does the same?

used to get the Ultimate weight loss stack with them both in, and it was great


----------



## Jaime Holmes (Jan 6, 2013)

I've used sibutramine and its the only thing that works for me but unfortunatley in the last 5 months since dh went have not been able to get hold of any so if anyone can help please do ;-)


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Phentermine


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Jaime Holmes said:


> I've used sibutramine and its the only thing that works for me but unfortunatley in the last 5 months since dh went have not been able to get hold of any so if anyone can help please do ;-)


Welcome to the forums!

I got some sibutramine from an old DH stash, its like gold dust

Op you tried dexaprine? they got a new forumla that doesnt make you shake like a ****ting dog


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

I would also vouch for Dexaprine. Very good stuff and definitely suppresses my appetite.


----------



## Jaime Holmes (Jan 6, 2013)

I tried doibutramine but it was a waste of money, just looking into the phentermine as previously sugested but don't like buying from outside uk so will try find uk supplier and thanks will look into dexaprine too. I have a very busy life with 5 kids and dont always find time to go the gym and tend to live on the kids scraps ha ha so the sibutramine really helped me maintain what i have left of my body after the kids!!


----------



## fennyl (Oct 16, 2013)

Pure honey increase serotonin level (happy mood) so it could help you surpress appetite. Flax seed is a good option for snacks to help you control your cravings.


----------



## TheSic (Oct 3, 2013)

If you can get your hands on concerta, that'll work... Otherwise almonds... always almonds.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Jaime Holmes said:


> I tried doibutramine but it was a waste of money, just looking into the phentermine as previously sugested but don't like buying from outside uk so will try find uk supplier and thanks will look into dexaprine too. I have a very busy life with 5 kids and dont always find time to go the gym and tend to live on the kids scraps ha ha so the sibutramine really helped me maintain what i have left of my body after the kids!!


you look very familiar.. i grew up in Stafford.... worked in stoke for a while...


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Try a line of coke or cheaper option a pill


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

TheSic said:


> If you can get your hands on concerta, that'll work... Otherwise almonds... always almonds.


is that not for kids with adhd ?


----------



## Absy (Dec 4, 2014)

I get do real from rx cart uk, it's great. Suppresses my appetite for at least 8 hours and I gotnloads of energy. I combine this with 2 grenade Killa ketone pills, my fitness level isn't great as Iv just had a cesarean but with thaws tablets I easily run 3 miles every morning. They are just as good as sibutramin, which I isedo take in the past before it was banned. So far I lost just under a stone in 16 days. And I'm still losing consistently every week, and that only running for 3 miles a day. In a few weeks il be back on a spinning bike and know il drop another stone with ease. So I highly recommend Dorexal


----------



## Absy (Dec 4, 2014)

I ised to take sibutramin r before it was banned, Iv now found Dorexal, it's brilliant, Iv dropped a stone in 1) days just running 3 miles a morning! It suppresses my appetite for at least 8 hrs and give you lots of energy. Combine it with grenade Killa ketones... Boom!


----------

